# Favourite Video Game music?



## Squiggles (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's face it, music may not entirely make a game what it is but it does shape gamers into what they are. Does anyone have any favourite tracks. You can even post links if you want to.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

the f-zero series has always been my favorite for music.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Squiggles, what's some of your favorite VGM? I don't really have a favorite. I like a lot of soundtracks from various games. Here's some music from Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura!






A couple others, Wilderness and Main Theme.


----------



## Squiggles (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, a lot of Nintendo music to start off with.





As well as a lot of Mega Man stuff like this:





And anyone who has even heard of Jet Set Radio will know it's full of good stuff:


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Here are some of mine:


























I mainly like sci-fi game soundtracks because I think electronic music, while not my favorite, can create an amazing atmosphere and help immerse you into a game.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Lotus for Amiga all the way.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

- Some soundtracks from Legend of Mana. 




- Mass Effect's Galaxy Map Music




- Some soundtracks from The Witcher




- SNES; Cammy's and Fei Long's stage themes








- Some from Final Fantasy series; Sephiroth's Theme, Breezy, etc.
- Some from Lost Odyssey


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Probably not what you're looking for, but the GTA soundtracks were always awesome. Bar the new ones, haven't heard those yet.

K-Jah and K-Rose in particular.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a few of my favorites......


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Berserk soundtrack composed by Susumu Hirsawa, yes yes.






Oh, To Zanarkand from Final Fantasy X composed by Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Silent Hill/Akira Yamaoka! I have all the SH soundtracks and love them!

Some Examples:


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Soul Reaver - Ozar midrashim





Dantes Inferno - Crosing the styx





Divinity 2 - Festival of Immortals( so epic )





Heroes of might and magic III - Tower theme (fits very well the winter theme)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Plopperton said:


> Jet Set Radio/ Jet Set Radio Future have two of the best soundtracks I've ever heard in a game.


yup yup


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BestLifeEver (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely Chrono Trigger as well as a ton of other rpg soundtracks. I really dug Legend of Dragoon's music as well, even though a lot of people totally hated that game. 

Way too lazy to dig up links to songs though :x


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

The GTA: Vice City soundtrack. This game got me into Iron Maiden as it featured one of their most well known songs '2 Minutes To Midnight'


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I really love the Metroid music. Though, I've been playing Metroid Prime 2, and there don't seem to be any memorable tracks in this one.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i don't think it was originally written for a game, but yoghurt factory (as used in seiklus). total nerdlove.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Biasm: Anything from the Metroid series (excluding Other M enstruation)


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

Saga Frontier has a wonderful soundtrack <3 The battle music always pumps me up lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The songs in my Rock Band library :teeth


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Silent Hill/Akira Yamaoka! I have all the SH soundtracks and love them!


me too! especially the ones with the darkly angelic vocals of mary elizabeth mcglynn. also love how burial sampled from the movie ost on his tune 'endorphin'.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Or anything else by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Most songs from The Sims and Sims 2. I love that simlish language, and I love their piano music in Sims 1. The music from Sims 1 really gets me to focus on whatever work I'm doing - most likely because it's what was playing while I was building and decorating a house. The Sims 2 music is in simlish and some songs, while they are actually popular English songs, I actually know them better in simlish.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

opl2-rockin' beats


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 1 (1997)






Depressing theme from "Resident Evil 2" ( 1999 )






Epic Theme From "Battle Field 1942" (2002)











Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (2003)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zadra said:


> Biasm: Anything from the Metroid series (excluding Other M enstruation)


well, super Metroid has one hell of a soundtrack.






this one is eerie. Even more creepy in-game with the thunder and rain in the background.






And this is my favorite of all The Metroid series music.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I could see Leonardo DiCaprio doing his strut walk to the saga frontier sunset town music.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Many of my favourites have already been posted, so I'll go for 2 that maybe aren't my favourite overall, but that I have fond memories of all the same


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

Johny said:


>


**** YA! Saga Frontier


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Logan X

Kraid's theme is my favorite also!!!

Some other video game soundtracks worth checking out are:
Castlevania: lords of shadow (brilliant orchestrated music). Well, the castlevania series in general is known for it's epic music arrangements. But holy crap, the new one (lords of shadow) is amazing
Another great soundtrack is from the game Neir. Turned out to be a bit of a sleeper, doesn't seem that too many people played that one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

crysis 2 has some pretty epic music


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is simply begging, BEGGING, for me to crow about Earthworm Jim. But I haven't yet. I'm a bad person.

Here are some choice cuts off Earthworm Jim's meaty flank.
















And because I love ragtime:


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, now if you'll excuse me, i have to play some Deus Ex to play.






^underated game and soundtrack. I bet not many people even played this game. Shame because it's actually good.

Anyway, this track isn't the best one, but it's just about the only one i could find.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm watching a college basketball game right now, and unless my ears were deceiving me, I could swear I just heard the University of Maryland pep band playing this:


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the soundtrack from Guild Wars. <3

But my favorite song from any game is, without a doubt, Still Alive from Portal. THIS WAS A TRIUMPH.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Final Fantasy's Prologue.

No matter the incarnation, it's simple melody is just amazing!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ah brings back memories


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I freakin love this cover:


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Its gotta be Age of Empires 2 and Oblivion :boogie






Brings back so many young early gaming memories :b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

final fantasy 7 ost love all the tracks on there


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

For sure THIS:




And THIS:




And THIS:





^_^


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Cosmic said:


> I love the soundtrack from Guild Wars. <3
> 
> But my favorite song from any game is, without a doubt, Still Alive from Portal. THIS WAS A TRIUMPH.





David777 said:


> Final Fantasy's Prologue.
> 
> No matter the incarnation, it's simple melody is just amazing!!!





Kennnie said:


> final fantasy 7 ost love all the tracks on there


Yeah!!! So many good posts here! I have that Portal song in my mp3 player right now. And yeah Kennie FF7 soundtrack freakin' rocked. Advent Children did a great job with the new mix of it as well!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thought id go with less popular games...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


>


Noooooooo! This song gets stuck in my head for days at a time. Thanks a lot Tips.

Katamari Damacy requires some love as well:


----------



## thesloth (May 23, 2010)

everyday shooter & pixeljunk eden off the top of my head


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Touch Fuzzy Get Dizzy!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Best soundtracks:
Gears of War series
Silent Hill 2
Resident Evil 4
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Red Dead Redemption

Can't think of any more at the moment.





 < dunno about the rest of the game but this song rocks haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

died so many times to these bgms.










swear this was playing non stop in my head when I had to go to the DMV.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ if you don't like this one, skip to 2:23 for the good part.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Not even MC Hammer can touch this take on the Addams Family theme.






Here's another selection from Fester's Quest.






The cover to this game used to give me the creeps when I was a kid, because I thought the spider was crawling around on Uncle Fester's forehead, rather than just dangling from the logo.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Lyle In Cube Sector:


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

FFIV DS opening. <3 it!!!


----------



## Breathing Sludge (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaos Legion for PS2.

Whoaaa I'm not sure what you could even call the bgm for that game. It was like some techno rock with a gothic chorus in the background. So friggin cool D:


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

all grand turismo 1 tracks






and some sonic 2 tracks


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I liked some of the music in the old fifa trailers/intros:





















I also like the SSBB theme:






All of these bring back memories


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

The music from Alan Wake is pretty good. I love 115 by Elena Siegman, From Kino Der Toten zombies.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

And I'm not trying to be cool by choosing old games, it's just that the last console I had was N64, and I haven't been that excited about the songs on my DS games (though the Animal Crossing songs are great)


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been listening to the Earthbound soundtrack - Mother 2: Giygas Strikes Back.
It's goddamn amazing.


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

"Fish Polka" from Rise of the Triad.

It always made the game feel a little less serious.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually replaying Crystal in an emulator now. So many nostalgic flashbacks of being 10 years old and going through a set of Duracells every day.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Brings back serious memories


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everything I love has pretty much been listed

Mirrors Edge has an amazing soundtrack. I love the ambient electronic


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

ME3 needs an epic ending song, too!


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The intro music for Tecmo Bowl was catchy as heck:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

erasercrumbs said:


>


Oh god, yes! I forgot how good the music in that game was. Especially the World 2 music (around the 2:20 mark):






And gosh, the closing credits music is amazingly catchy, too. Totally forgot about it.


----------

